

Show HN: App for appreciating the people you love - cjliu49
http://outpour.io/

======
cjliu49
Wanted to share our entry in The Happiness Apps Challenge
([http://happinessapps.challengepost.com/submissions/30737-out...](http://happinessapps.challengepost.com/submissions/30737-outpour-
go-find-the-beauty-in-people-and-tell-them)).

We too rarely tell people we love them, but people should know that we do.
Trying to make the world a happier and more loving place!

